# Gutes Futter für Brassen?



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2007)

Hi und Petri Heil erstmal an alle Angler#h
Ich bin neu hier, und hoffe das ich mit euch hier viel Spaß und ne friedliche Zeit hier im Forum haben werde.
Ich habe da auch schon gleich ne erste Frage an euch, aber erstmal stelle ich mich besser mal vor:

Name: Vincent
Alter: 16
Fische seit: Ca 3 jahren
Angel auf: Brasse, Aal, Hecht, Zander eher selten

Nun ja, bin halt noch net so der absolute Profi, aber angel für mein Leben gern, und kann echt gar net genug angeln, und da ich letztens abends mit meinem Kumpel an einem Weiher in unserer Gegend war und ich von 9.30 uhr bis 12 uhr 9kg Brassen gefangen habe, wollte ich dort wieder hin|supergri. 
Als Futter hatte ich Mondial-f. Nun habe ich mir ne etwas andere Futterkonstellation ausgesucht:
2kg Bio-Mix, 2kg Geers Brasem und 1kg Sprint. Dazu den Lockstoff Brasem von Van Den Eynde und eicake. So nun habe ich ja auch schon oft gelesen, das man gut mit Brotmehl strecken kann und das die Fsiche auch anzieht. Dachte ich mir, kannste auf 5kg Futter ruhig 2kg Brotmehl zu mischen. Im trockenen Zustand riecht es sehr gut und auch stark. Sobald ich es aber anfeuchte, riecht man fast nur noch das Brotmehl. Habe ich das Futter jetzt versaut, oder ist das net schlimm? Vllt. sollte ich noch 2kg Power Orange Brasem dazumishen? Damit habe ich nämlich auch gut gefangen.

Wäre für jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar#6

mfg und petri heil
Vincent


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

glaube wenn man soviel mischt wird es schwer die Qualitäten der Ausgangsbasis zu erhalten. Kann funktionieren, wird aber eher schiefgehn

Philipp


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Hmh, hatte vorher fast genau dieselbe Zusammenstellung, nur statt Sprint hatte ich Power Orange Brasem und statt Geers Brasem hatte ich Geers Absolute. Damit habe ich sehr gut gefangen, deshalb sollte es daran net scheitern. Geht mir nur ums Brotmehl.

mfg 
Vincent


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Für Brassen kann ich M7 empfehlen!
In unseren Vereinsgewässer scheinen sie ganz verrückt danach zu sein.

Ich fische es mit Futterspirale.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

M7, was ist das für ne Marke? Habe ich nämlich noch nie gehört

mfg
Vincent


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Champions Choice M7 ist von Browning und kostets rund 4 Euro.

Also ich hatte damit gute Erfolge, ICH!
Aber in Ufernähe lockt es auch sehr viel kleinkram an, so das alle 2miuten ein neuer dran hängt(nicht Wortwörtlich obwohl stimmt manchmal)
Also ich fische ab jetzt fast nur noch außschließlich damit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Hm, hört sich nice an. Kennt jemand den Angelshop Zendel in Minden? Das ist in meiner Nähe (30km) der näheste und der hat das net. Nun ja, fischt denn keiner mit Mondial-f?

mfg
Vincent


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, hört sich nice an. Kennt jemand den Angelshop Zendel in Minden? Das ist in meiner Nähe (30km) der näheste und der hat das net. Nun ja, fischt denn keiner mit Mondial-f?


ich war einmal da. super freundlich! lass dich dort einfach beraten!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Also Peter ist wirklich sehr freundlich, der schenkt mir auch immer rutenständer und so. Das problem ist nur, ich weiß net wie ich da so oft hinkommen soll. und der hatte noch nie Futter von Browning, denke auch net das der das bekommt.

mfg
Vincent


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Mondial-F ist schlecht:v:v:v

Also nehme..

1Kg Select feeder medium von Mosella
1Kg Paniermehl
dann ca 0,250Kg Competition feeder von Mosella

das wars aber er ist gut in meiner erfahrung^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

redbrassem von mossela ,t-orange in pulver und flüssig von van der eynde und du  fischt nie mehr was anderes#6


----------



## Tricast (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

hallo vincent, das futter von mondial-f und geers ist schon sehr gut und wenn dein händler das hat, dann bleibe auch dabei. fange nicht an irgendwelche futtersorten am ende der welt zu bestellen. mondial-f als auch geers bieten die gesamte palette an futter.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

mondial-f und geers  was ist das für ne firma?? , habt ihr über des futter infos ??


----------



## m-spec (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> mondial-f und geers  was ist das für ne firma?? , habt ihr über des futter infos ??



Hallo,

das Mondial Futter kommt aus der Mühle von Sensas.

Das Geers Futter (www.geersfishing.com) kommt aus Belgien/Brügge.Zu dieser Firma befindet sich auf der Champions-Team Seite ein recht informativer Bericht. (www.geersfishing.com)

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Pinn (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hi und Petri Heil erstmal an alle Angler#h
> Ich bin neu hier, und hoffe das ich mit euch hier viel Spaß und ne friedliche Zeit hier im Forum haben werde.
> Ich habe da auch schon gleich ne erste Frage an euch, aber erstmal stelle ich mich besser mal vor:
> 
> ...



Hi Vincent,

Ich habe das Stippen, Feedern und Matchangeln auf Friedfische wie Rotaugen und Brassen "gelernt", trotzdem bin ich kein "Profi". Deshalb kann ich aber auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen behaupten,  die Markenfutter mit ihren Geschmacks- und Zielfischrichtungen sind zwar nicht schlecht, werden aber aufgrund der Werbung fast immer maßlos überbewertet.

Es gibt beim Anfüttern auf Friedfische drei Kriterien, die viel wichtiger als die Geschmacksrichtung des Futters sind:
1. die richtige Futterkonsistenz
2. punktgenaues Anfüttern     
3. richtiges Timing beim Anfüttern.

Wenn diese drei Kriterien erfüllt sind, greift die Qualität des Futters eventuell. 

Die Einschränkung "Eventuell" deshalb: Hast Du Angler neben dir sitzen, die mit "breiter Streuung" gutes Futter einbringen, verteilen die Fische sich im Gewässer und die Lockwirkung an Deine bestimmte Angelstelle geht gegen null. Genauso ist das, wenn Du selber nicht zielgenau anfütterst und angelst.

Darüber sind schon Bücher und Artikel geschrieben und Filme gedreht worden...

Zur Geschmacksrichtung: Brassen mögen es im allgemeinen etwas süßer, und Rotaugen stehen mehr auf herb. Damit bin ich meistens klar gekommen und habe oft in fremden Gewässern auf Anhieb Rotaugen oder Brassen gefangen.

Meine drei Kriterien stehen selbstverständlich zur Diskussion und ich kann sie bei Interesse auch erläutern, auf bestimmte Angelmethoden bezogen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## mica (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

schau mal hier, 

http://www.angelrausch.de/angelrausch/futtermittel-c-28.html?osCsid=a64bd1bf86fb9764349fcd74f6bf894b

ich kann nur sagen " schwarzer sachse" ist ein spitzen futter aus deutschland.


----------



## lennart1993 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

M7 und andere Futtersorten von Browning sind echt klasse! bei uns im vereinsee fangen wir haufenweise brassen ud karpfen damit! dat Zeug hat zwar seinen preis aber das lohnt sich echt. weis jmd. ob es browning-futter auch in größeren mengen(sprich 5,10,15kg?)gibt?


----------



## m-spec (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Hallo,

es gab von Browning kurzfristig mal Großgebinde aber das war anscheinend eine einmalige Aktion. Ein klares Statement von Browning wurde abgegeben in einschlägigen Stipperforen und dort war klar die Aussage "Der Kilo-Beutel bleibt bestehen"

Petri

m-spec


----------



## patti_w (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gutes Futter für Brassen?*

Von diesen ganzen vertigfuttern halte ich nich viel wennschon als grundlage.

Ich habe volgendes zusammen gemischt und fange super:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product...serfutter.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product...-Big-Fish.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product...gemahlen-.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product...Lebermehl.html


Misch selber nach gefühl zusammen klappt am besten!!!!

Wenn du noch nen bischen mehr Power haben willst misch noch Tiermehl,Legemehl und Weizenmehl mit rein.

Das sind die kleinen geheimnisse meines Futters.
Bei mir stecken soooo viele zutaten drin.
Müssten an die 20 Sein.

Gebe ich aber natürlich nicht alle Preis


----------

